# Impromtu Reefer's Roadtrip - Tuesday, April 16th, 2013



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. For those that don't drive or prefer not to:

Heading to The Coral Reef Shop in Burlington TOMORROW morning - New 'Crazy' Indo LPS shipment arrived . There may be a few other reefer stops along the way. Time frame (approx): 10am Departure, 1:30pm Return Arrival. I can pick up/drop off at Finch Station, Yorkdale, or Bayview/Steeles area.

A token $5-$10 for gas is appreciated but not required.

1 spot left, maybe 2.

First come, first served.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

oh oh, better add Reef Raft to tomorrow's pilgrimage... they just received an Aussie shipment 

50 colonys golden torch
40 ultra scoly
30 acan sold out
50 acros short shipped 130 pcs
10 hammers
5 elegance
3 favia
15 lobo
100 duncan colony


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was already on my list.  I didn't know if Jay was going to post regarding this shipment earlier or later. I didn't want to over step or jump the gun.

Yellow Hammer and Orange Hammer has been sold.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I shall see you in the am then! We have a 3' Red Carpet by the way...For anyone in the market.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

3' ?!? This....I have to see. WoW....


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

It hasn't opened up fully yet....its only in a 30 gallon tank. The foot is about 15" tall and 7" in diameter...


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Red, I can testify that is the a giant red carpet, so beautiful.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Ooo....Is it wrong I'm slightly aroused right now? D'oh!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

i was @ CRS yesterday and they have soooo many awesome corals!!!! Tristan really hooked it up!!!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Red Carpet Anemone - Haddoni......*

Totally agreed. Very nice eye candy today. The Red Carpet is very nice. Large, and healthy. Enclosed are some pics from my camera phone.

Corals were very colourful and reasonably priced  .


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Eye Candy......*

New acquisitions from today's Road Trip......

A very nice healthy colony of Yellow tipped Indo Torch/Euphyllia Coral with Green Centers from CRS. Thanks again, Tristan and Mark.

I have NEVER seen a White Hammer Euphyllia before. Rest assured that it is not bleached, nor appear to be dyed. It is literally an iridescent white with hints of blue and green hues depending on the angle of reflection. This pictures are NOT "Photo Shopped" or altered. Courtesy of our visit to Reef Raft today.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Very Sexy!

Nice pickup!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It was a great day again R thanks so much, I will post some pictures tomorrow of the incredible Blastos I got form CRS.."IRON MAN" blastos right tristan


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

explor3r said:


> It was a great day again R thanks so much, I will post some pictures tomorrow of the incredible Blastos I got form CRS.."IRON MAN" blastos right tristan


Absolutely right!! Lol with the launch of the new movie they should have cost more!

Next time your out this way you should come to my place. We can have a few cigars, some drinks and look at corals.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Absolutely right!! Lol with the launch of the new movie they should have cost more!
> 
> Next time your out this way you should come to my place. We can have a few cigars, some drinks and look at corals.


Can everyone "feel the love" on this forum?  Cheers Tristan.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

The red carpet....Should I bother asking the price...I need the shock therapy.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> The red carpet....Should I bother asking the price...I need the shock therapy.


$400...not so bad after all


----------

